# I Want To Have Sex With Your Vagina.



## W N L (Mar 10, 2011)

Very offensive, at the same point, very funny at first, dragged out after, but give your $.02


[video=youtube;jvjDr8KKtsE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvjDr8KKtsE[/video]


----------



## TokeSmoker420 (Mar 10, 2011)

dumbest thing ive ever seen lmao, this guy should be in the next borat movie


----------



## beardo (Mar 10, 2011)

W N L said:


> *I want to have sex with your vagina....*


I feel the same way........mmmmmmmm I want to eat out now


----------



## W N L (Mar 10, 2011)

its dumb, but dumb enough to make you chuckle.


----------



## beardo (Mar 10, 2011)

W N L said:


> its dumb, but dumb enough to make you chuckle.


 It's good first date material, so she dosen't get the wrong idea


----------



## jointed (Mar 10, 2011)

Nice socks! lol Where were the sandals to go with em. lol


----------



## W N L (Mar 10, 2011)

beardo said:


> It's good first date material, so she dosen't get the wrong idea


LOL , straight and to the point baby.


----------



## bunnyface (Mar 11, 2011)

best bit,,' Im the Hulk Hogan of slamming muff'...


----------



## W N L (Mar 11, 2011)

..It gives girls orgasms


----------



## ESR360 (Mar 11, 2011)

my dick is like an airplane, it gives girls orgasms. That's quality


----------



## W N L (Mar 11, 2011)

ESR360 said:


> my dick is like an airplane, it gives girls orgasms. That's quality


  Its just so fucking random and out there.. A bit of his other shit is good. I will post a GOOD one.


----------



## secretweapon (Mar 11, 2011)

Women are equal and they deserve respect, just kidding they should suck my Dick, vag....


----------



## VER D (Mar 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;qqXi8WmQ_WM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqXi8WmQ_WM&feature=relmfu[/video]
can forget the original


----------



## laboratory (Mar 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;lQlIhraqL7o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQlIhraqL7o[/video]

And the after sex song..


----------



## mygirls (Mar 15, 2011)

well thats my favorite place to eat IS AT THE *Y*


----------

